# How to set up Fairpoint DSL modem



## srfoot (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi;

I will be setting up a DSL Fairpoint modem on my office network. It is only necessary for the server to connect to the internet. I use Win XP pro. There is a dial up modem/fax in the computer which I have used.

3 computers

1 = server

2 = workstation

3 = workstation

Ethernet from server to a 5 port gig. switch and ethernet from workstations direct to switch also.

How and where will I attach the DSL modem and what if any changes will I need to make in the wiring or extra parts that will be needed?

Thank you for your help. Trying to prepare before it is delivered end of week.


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.ehow.com/how_5994599_set-fairpoint-dsl-modem-wireless.html


----------



## srfoot (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you.

I was hoping to do it without going wireless.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You don't *need* to go wireless, of course.

Are the machines networked now?

The internal modem is of no use whatever. That now is unusable unless you retain a phone connection to send and receive faxes using it. Most people switch to an online faxing service.

Generally, all you need do is connect the DSL modem to the input on your router (or one of the normal ports, depending on the router's internal settings). The other machines are also connected to the router.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You can get a wired router instead of a wireless router and get the same results.

EDIT: left it idle and i get pipped to the post.


----------



## srfoot (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you for the responses.

The server is attached to a Netgear ProSafe 5 port gigabit switch #: GS105.

The two workstations are also plugged into it.

I have the IP's of all 3 computers set up so they can communicate with each other (eg. 100.100.100.1, 255.255.255.0/ 100.100.100.2/ 100.100.100.3).

I just received a DSL modem from Fairpoint. Model: Westell G90-610018-20 ADSL2+ ProLine Modem.

Service will be activated on Friday the 10th.

I tried the set up CD to check it out and it wanted to change my router IP and make it random.

If this happens it will disrupt my network?

Suggestions very appreciated.


----------

